# Xbox 360 steering wheel stand inquiry



## Rambo4

Hi, I am searching the net for an Xbox 360 racing wheel stand that I can use while sitting in my home theater seating that will be sturdy enough to allow me to play with some rigidity when I feel like racing, and at the same time lightweight enough to be able to move to the side - or fold up when not in use.

If anyone has a setup like this for their wheel and have found/built a stand for it could you let me know. 

I just find using the wheel too clumsy on my lap.


----------



## mechman

You may need to custom build your own stand for your lap wheel. :dontknow:

mech


----------



## Rambo4

Hi Mech, thats the feeling I am getting. I am hoping to come across some plans for this kind of thing. I am sure not everyone has a dinner table for that. Or if they do, they likely do not have a wife... :heehee: Since I have a dedicated HT room and a wife, I am out on two counts.

Anyhow whether its wood or metal, I am will keep up the search. It has to be functional but most of all convenient to use and put away.


----------

